

Jekyll turns 21! Err... I mean 2.1.0 - parkr
http://jekyllrb.com/news/2014/06/28/jekyll-turns-21-i-mean-2-1-0/

======
Isofarro
Does Jekyll 2.1.0 still have a dependency on node.js out of the box
([https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/issues/2327](https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/issues/2327))?
The release notes don't indicate this has been fixed, and the issue looks to
still be open.

Broken on install isn't really a good first impression.

